# Longest chainsaw bar ever made?



## burroak (Nov 18, 2009)

I was just wondering how long the longest chainsaw bar ever made was. Of course, pictures are required!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 18, 2009)

There is a bunch of long bar threads here is one to start you off search long bar.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=110686&highlight=longest+bar


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 18, 2009)

The longest bar I have seen was 12'. It was driven by an electric motor and operated via hydraulic lowering cylinder like a giant chop saw. That was back around 1972 or 1973. The saw was used for slabbing redwood stumps. The table tops that came out of the shop the 2 owners ran were beautiful! I got involved because they wanted to buy a used fire engine so they could wash the stumps off where they were dug up.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Nov 19, 2009)

L-M Slab Saw.


----------



## sonorachainsaw (Nov 19, 2009)

what did they cut with that


----------



## sonorachainsaw (Nov 19, 2009)

do you know what compresion my echo 500 vl should have?


----------



## dragrcr (Nov 19, 2009)

what?


----------



## pwoller (Nov 19, 2009)

sonorachainsaw said:


> do you know what compresion my echo 500 vl should have?



Again? Start another thread. I'm guessing in the 100 range, that way you dont get hurt.....


----------



## Bill G (Nov 19, 2009)

Back to the subject at hand...........

The helper handle on that L-M saw looks like one off a Von Ruden.

Bill


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 19, 2009)

We had a picture for years in the shop of two guys running a model 99 Mac with a 14' bar on it, dropping big Redwood. Longest bar I've seen first hand was 96", and the guy that owned that did quartering of big logs that came into the local mill in Central Point, Or. Longest bar I've run was 72" on a Stihl 076, working up big Port Orford Cedar.


----------



## Bill G (Nov 19, 2009)

I would love to find some of the old long bars but I know that will not happen.

I believe CBR is my only option.

Bill


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 19, 2009)

Well Bill, it depends on what motor you're looking for long bars for. I have a buddy, a retired log cutter turned machinist/fabricator that has about 600 bars for early 60's to present saws. I know he's got some 7 and 8 footers in there...


----------



## Gologit (Nov 19, 2009)

sonorachainsaw said:


> what did they cut with that



Anything they wanted to.


----------



## Grande Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

Howdy,
We've had Cannon build some 144" double ended bars in the past.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## bartlanz (Nov 19, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Anything they wanted to.



LOL Thats the answer I give when people ask me what im giong to do with the backhoe i bought... anything I want too.


----------



## ray benson (Nov 19, 2009)

Guess they didn't make chainsaw bars as long as hand saws?


----------



## sawbones (Nov 19, 2009)

ray benson said:


> Guess they didn't make chainsaw bars as long as hand saws?



The hand cutters as with the old drag saws would use multi lenght for each tree.

outer cuts used short bars and as they reached deeper they would use longer whips.

I have seen up to 18' whips in pictures.


----------



## Wolfcsm (Nov 19, 2009)

Take a look at the thread in answer 2. There are answers from Cannon and a bar repair firm in Portland Oregon.


Hal


----------

